# Metro 2034 schon vorbestellbar!



## Lan_Party (19. Mai 2011)

Hey Ho und schon kommen meinen nächsten News. 
Wie ihr in der Überschrift schon lesen konntet kann man Metro 2034 vorbestellen! Metro 2034 ist der Nachfolger des berühmten Russen-Shooters "Metro 2033". Metro 2033 spielt in einer postapokalyptischen Welt in der Mutanten die Oberfläche beherrschen. Die Grafik und die Atmospähre von Metro 2033 ist überragend und ich denke das ich sicherlich nicht der einzige bin der sich über den nachfolger freuen wird. Über Metro 2034 kann man noch nicht viel sagen da über Handlung und Erscheinungsdatum noch gar nichts bekannt ist aber man weiß das der Shooter für 3D Monitore optimiert ist. Mehr Infos findet ihr unter Metro 2034.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xc2hhef-Nzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cD-LneuDhsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Ist das nicht etwas früh, soweit ich weiß ist doch nicht besonders viel über das Spiel bekannt


----------



## ChaoZ (19. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich die Ankündigung davon wohl verpasst. o.O


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ist das nicht etwas früh, soweit ich weiß ist doch nicht besonders viel über das Spiel bekannt



Wenn´s was relevantes gäbe, wärs schon im Sammelthread.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Wenn´s was relevantes gäbe, wärs schon im Sammelthread.


 

Ich meine es so, das es zu früh ist zum vorbestellen


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

Seh ich genau so. THQ muss mal mit Pic´s und Info´s rausrücken.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Mai 2011)

So siehts aus.  Anfands sollte erst ein anderes Spiel rauskommen k.a. wie es heißen sollte aber nun kommt ja Metro 2034. Bilder und Infos sollten aber so schnell wie möglich kommen.  Nun zur News wie findet ihr die zu wenig zu viel? Ich brauche Kritik.  Meine letzten News schienen ja sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Sag mal stehst du auf Kritik

Ich doch soweit Ok, kannst ja später noch ein Sammelthread aufmachen, für mehr fehlen ja auch noch die News


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Mai 2011)

Ja muss doch sein. Wenn ich keine bekomme kann ich mich nicht verbessern.


----------



## Anchorage (19. Mai 2011)

Sollte das Spiel den jetzt nich Last Light heisen ? Naja die sollen sich erstma um S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 kümmern. Ich will das ding endlich habe. Soweit ich gehört habe wird S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 mit Cryengine 3 Rauskommen.


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2011)

Geil! Der erste Teil war absolut cool und geile Grafik!


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Mai 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Sollte das Spiel den jetzt nich Last Light heisen ? Naja die sollen sich erstma um S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 kümmern. Ich will das ding endlich habe. Soweit ich gehört habe wird S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2 mit Cryengine 3 Rauskommen.


 
1.Nicht das gleiche Entwicklerteam also unrelevnant.
2.Nein.


----------



## bulldozer (19. Mai 2011)

hmm sollte eigentlich Last Light heissen und irgendwann in 2012 rauskommen; wann genau stand eigentlich nicht fest.

Bei alternate steht folgendes:



> Lieferdatum 31.12.2011
> Bestellen Sie heute und erhalten Sie die Ware pünktlich am Erscheinungstag


 
entweder wissen die schon mehr oder es ist ein Fehler :p

geil wärs, der erste Teil war richtig gut.


----------



## Outlaw15 (19. Mai 2011)

*"Metro:  Last Light. That's the name of our sequel to Metro 2033, as confirmed  last night on THQ's investor call. It's set for release in 2012, and we  can't WAIT to tell you more about it..." 
*


Quelle: Facebook "Metro 2033 (THQ)"


----------



## tripod (19. Mai 2011)

metro 2033 hat mich storymäsig nicht so vom hocker gehauen, hab es lediglich ca. zu 50% durchgespielt und seitdem nicht mehr weiter gemacht.


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Mai 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> hmm sollte eigentlich Last Light heissen und irgendwann in 2012 rauskommen; wann genau stand eigentlich nicht fest.
> 
> Bei alternate steht folgendes:
> 
> ...



Hmm man könnte ja mal eine Mail schicken und nachfragen.  Dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (19. Mai 2011)

Egal wann es kommt - ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall holen! Der erste Teil war ziemlich gut, kam aber abgesehen von Grafik bei weitem nicht STALKER heran


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2011)

Bei dem ganzen Mist was bei den neuen Games passiert würde ich einen Teufel tun und ein Game blind vorbestellen. Davor hätte ich doch ganz gerne Bilder, Video und sogar eine spielbare Demo, damit man sieht worauf man sich einläßt


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Mist was bei den neuen Games passiert würde ich einen Teufel tun und ein Game blind vorbestellen. Davor hätte ich doch ganz gerne Bilder, Video und sogar eine spielbare Demo, damit man sieht worauf man sich einläßt


 Hat CoD 8 einen Hater aus dir gemacht.


----------



## Stricherstrich (19. Mai 2011)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2030, Call of Duty 27 wurde grade eben Released. Spiele werden nurnoch Onlinevertrieben.HL3 bzw. HL2 EP3 lässt immernoch auf sich warten.

Geile Zukunft!


----------



## Re4dt (19. Mai 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> metro 2033 hat mich storymäsig nicht so vom hocker gehauen, hab es lediglich ca. zu 50% durchgespielt und seitdem nicht mehr weiter gemacht.


 Ging mir genauso. Grafik war zwar Toll jedoch fand ich das Spiel ansich nciht schön.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2030, Call of Duty 27 wurde grade eben Released. Spiele werden nurnoch Onlinevertrieben.HL3 bzw. HL2 EP3 lässt immernoch auf sich warten.
> 
> Geile Zukunft!


 
Und was sagt deine Glaskugel über die Lottozahlen


----------



## potzblitz (19. Mai 2011)

Solange kein Schlauchlevel kommt...aber ich wußte garnicht das ein Nachfolger kommt...naja wenn es im Angebot für 15 Euro ist hole ich es mir...


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

Durch das Buch Metro 2034 waren die Chancen doch nicht schlecht fü einen zweiten Teil


----------



## Lan_Party (19. Mai 2011)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Solange kein Schlauchlevel kommt...aber ich wußte garnicht das ein Nachfolger kommt...naja wenn es im Angebot für 15 Euro ist hole ich es mir...


 Geht mir genau so. Habe Metro 2033 für 10 € bei Alternate gekauft.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Mai 2011)

Also wenn jemand die Bücher gelesen hat er weiß selbst das Metro 2033 einsame Klasse war, Metro 2034 hingegen war eher ernüchternd bzw. fast schon schlecht.

Naja die Story vom Buch hatte mit dem Spiel ja nicht all zu viel miteinander zu tun (Gut der Rahmen, aber ansonsten halt nur Ballern)


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Mai 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand die Bücher gelesen hat er weiß selbst das Metro 2033 einsame Klasse war, Metro 2034 hingegen war eher ernüchternd bzw. fast schon schlecht.
> 
> Naja die Story vom Buch hatte mit dem Spiel ja nicht all zu viel miteinander zu tun (Gut der Rahmen, aber ansonsten halt nur Ballern)


 
Das stimmt, von den Büchern war das erste klar besser. Mal schauen ob es bei Spiel anders wird, wer weiß


----------



## Anchorage (20. Mai 2011)

Habe beide Bücher. Fand ich beide sehr gut aber erstes war klar besser. Was ich nicht kapiere was eigentlich Artjom in Metro 2034 zu suchen hatt. Hat der sich (vorsicht Spoiler) am ende vom Buch den Helm von der Rübe gezogen ? So müsste er jetzt eigentlich stark verstral und längst tot sein aber wie zur Hölle kann der noch Leben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Hat CoD 8 einen Hater aus dir gemacht.



Bei CoD bin schon seit MW2 raus. Das spielt hier haber wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle. Mich nervt einfach einfach nur das etwas versprochen wird und dann doch nicht kommt, oder angeblich per Patch nachgeschoben werden soll. Auch das Patche teilweise schon vor dem Game da sind bzw kurz nach dem Release. Man hat mittlerweile das Gefühl das alles nur noch schnell schnell ist. Fazit, es kann ja nicht schaden einfach abzuwarten und nicht gleich ersten Bericht in den Laden zu rennen und es vor zu bestellen.



> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2030, Call of Duty 27 wurde grade eben Released. Spiele werden nurnoch Onlinevertrieben.HL3 bzw. HL2 EP3 lässt immernoch auf sich warten.


 
Und Duke Nukem ist seit einer Woche released


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Mai 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und Duke Nukem ist seit einer Woche released


 Oder auch nicht.


----------



## riedochs (20. Mai 2011)

Diablo 3 kann man auch seit seit Anfang letztem Jahr vorbestellen. Hat aber bisher auch nichts daran geändert das es noch fertig ist.


----------



## Rinkadink (20. Mai 2011)

Metro 2034 soll 15 jahre später spielen, wie Metro 2033 und der Schauplatz wird die Wüste von Italien sein, habe ich gehört!


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Mai 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Metro 2034 soll 15 jahre später spielen, wie Metro 2033 und der Schauplatz wird die Wüste von Italien sein, habe ich gehört!


 Wo das den? Ich habe gelesen es soll ein Jahr später sein das man ja auch hört.  2033 - 2034 = 1 Jahr


----------



## daDexter (20. Mai 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wo das den? Ich habe gelesen es soll ein Jahr später sein das man ja auch hört.  2033 - 2034 = 1 Jahr


 
Klingt logischer ;D


----------



## Rinkadink (20. Mai 2011)

ich glaube dieses forum muss sich noch an meinen humor gewöhnen


----------



## Lan_Party (20. Mai 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> ich glaube dieses forum muss sich noch an meinen humor gewöhnen


 Bei 130 Beiträgen..ja muss es  aber das wird schon.


----------



## jobo (20. Mai 2011)

Cool! Ich freu mich drauf, den ertsen Teil mag ich aber er ist mir zu kurz.
Danke für die News, aber der Trailer ist für 2033, was verwirrend ist.


----------



## Xerxes300 (20. Mai 2011)

Ist die Musik aus dem Lauchtrailer nich aus 28 Days oder Weeks Later ?????


----------



## Intelfan (20. Mai 2011)

Also mir hat Metro 2033 Grafisch wie auch storymäßig saugut gefallen! Nur leider war es viel zu kurz ^^ Hoffe ich muss nicht wirklich bis 2012 auf den nächsten Teil warten ..


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Mai 2011)

Die Story fand ich so packend, da wollt ich garnicht raus, dabei kannte ich das Buch schon vorher.
Der Nachfolger soll übrigens nicht 2034, sonder 2033 - Last Light heißen (Link). Die Frage ist dann aber wie sich die Story einreiht. Da kann man noch recht viel mit machen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. Mai 2011)

Metro 2033 ist schon ganz ordentlich, aber was nützt die stimmungsvolle Grafik, wenn man ständig nur durch Schlauchlevels laufen muss...

Und die Oberwelt (also quasi "draußen") ist athmosphärisch auch recht gut eingefangen, aber grafisch sehr weit von der tollen Unterwelt entfernt.

Die K.I. ist CoD-like, bei zu vielen Viechern wird es sehr unüberdichtlich und das Handling / Schussverhalten der Waffen finde ich grauenhaft.

Das, was mich an Metro 2033 am meisten beeindruckt, sind die Licht-Schatteneffekte, generell die Beleuchtung und die Atmosphäre im Untergrund, aber vom Gameplay her haut es mich nicht vom Hocker...
...es gibt kaum was zu entdecken und mehrere Möglichkeiten zur taktischen Vorgehensweise hat man auch nicht, somit liegt der einzige Wiederspielwert darin, daß man die schöne Grafik und deren Licht-Schatten-Spielereien noch mal bewundern will.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Mai 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Cool! Ich freu mich drauf, den ertsen Teil mag ich aber er ist mir zu kurz.
> Danke für die News, aber der Trailer ist für 2033, was verwirrend ist.


 Der Trailer soll zeigen was für eine Atmosphäre es in Metro 2033 gab.  Schön das dir die News gefallen.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

Wichtiges Update! Der Trailer zu Metro: Last Light (2034) ist da! Ich hoffe er wird euch gefallen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Juni 2011)

Der Thrailer macht schon lusst auf mehr, aber ich werde auf die ersten Tests warten


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juni 2011)

Auf die kann man bestimmt noch lange warten.


----------

